# La aparente causa del fallo de algunos condensadores



## fdesergio (Mar 19, 2013)

Un articulo muy revelador, si bien no exacto pero interesante, chauuuuuuuuu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## penrico (Mar 19, 2013)

Si, es verdad. Me acuerdo que en esos años 2001-2003 me llegaron varias motherboards con ese problema. Eran capacitores color verde o marrón. Ya hace bastante que no aparece ese problema.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2013)

Si me acuerdo!!!Los condensadores smd ,de las camaras de video Panasonic,Realmente hacian estragos ,cuando soltaban su electrolito.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 19, 2013)

He visto ese problema muchas veces principalmente en fuentes de alimentacion de PC, genericas.  Pocas veces en maquinas Dell y Hp.  Anteriormente (hace muchos años) lo veia en un modelo de Modem de Racal Milgo, de los cuales repare por centenas;  un capacitor de la fuente presentaba ese fallo.


----------



## analogico (Mar 19, 2013)

esto me recuerda un documental de una impresora que se bloqueaba


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2013)

Los famosos capacitores de tantalium tipo guta de agua son canpeones para entrar en curto-circuito despues de viejos jajajajajajajaja y peor eram mui utilizados en equipos alta gama por exenplo la marca "Tektronics" mui famosa por su excelentes osciloscopios.
Haora ese modo de falha descrito arriba es devido a altas corrientes( ripple) de alta frequencia ( dezenas o centenas de Khz) que pasan por la resistencia interna (ESR) y generan mucho calor ( efecto joule) internamiente haciendo el explodir.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2013)

es una loteria la vida.
y no hay forma de adivinar si uno tiene una bolsita nueva de C.  como seran en el futuro.
si cumpliran , si son lo que dicen, si mantendran su forma o se incharan todos , si te estropearan el trabajo ...............

son como una novia- prometida ......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> es una loteria la vida.
> y no hay forma de adivinar si uno tiene una bolsita nueva de C.  como seran en el futuro.
> si cumpliran , si son lo que dicen, si mantendran su forma o se incharan todos , si te estropearan el trabajo ...............
> 
> son como una novia- prometida ......



Discurpa caro Fernandob yo personalmiente no entiendo nada de su respuesta jajajajajajaja

Daniel.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 27, 2013)

Diablos de seguro esa es la causa de porque mi del optiplex 170 se reinicia solo y no le encuentro solucion, la pantalla azul solo me dice que deshabilite el hardware nuevo.

Y recien me acuerdo que trae capacitores verdes, se me hace que se los voy a cambiar todos, haber que pasa


----------



## Psyke (Jun 27, 2013)

Igual que Daniel Lopes. Fernando aprecio mucho tus constantes ganas de ayudar y tu buena onda, pero a veces no te entiendo nada


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2013)

son felices quienes no me entienden entonces


----------

